
An R package which converts markdown files into mindmaps - adulau
https://github.com/pzhaonet/mindr
======
perlgeek
For me, the real discovery (from the showcase) is bookdown:
[https://bookdown.org/yihui/bookdown/](https://bookdown.org/yihui/bookdown/)

It's a tool that creates ebooks from a bunch of Markdown files. I'll certainly
evaluate it for my next book or documentation project.

~~~
phillc73
There's also blogdown. Similar concept, slightly different use case.

[https://github.com/rstudio/blogdown](https://github.com/rstudio/blogdown)

------
pjmorris
I sort of went the opposite direction. I used to use FreeMind [0], a great
open-source mind mapping tool. I noticed that I'd translate from the mind map
to my to do list by using indents to represent ownership of tree sub-nodes
instead of the drawn lines... and I eventually just went with outlines in my
to do list. I'll still sketch on paper with nodes and lines, but the indenting
hierarchy works so well for me that I never fire up FreeMind. Of course,
Python made sense to me too.

[0]
[http://freemind.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page](http://freemind.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Main_Page)

------
viach
Similar: [https://youtu.be/VWkY4gNIMzQ](https://youtu.be/VWkY4gNIMzQ)

Markdown to Mindmap, realtime.

~~~
xyzxyz998
Oh so _you_ are Viacheslav Sniezhkov? Nice work there. I wish you had
succeeded.

~~~
viach
Thank you. I failed in marketing. This is a very specific market.

~~~
voltagex_
What happened to the code? The domain has been gobbled up by Sedo.

~~~
viach
Code is packaged. Probably, one day, I will create open source electron app
out of it.

------
gaius
Would be more useful if it rendered these inside of R - instead it just
converts one text file format into another and you need something else to
render it. I browsed the code and wondered why it was only 180 lines...

~~~
closed
this looks like it does what you're mentioning (R lib wrapping js):
[https://github.com/seifer08ms/Rmarkmap](https://github.com/seifer08ms/Rmarkmap)

------
gexla
You could go either way with just JS also.

[http://gojs.net/latest/samples/mindMap.html](http://gojs.net/latest/samples/mindMap.html)

------
TokenDiversity
This looks really useful, I've been meaning to create some for my use. I have
one question, is it only a tree (one way mapping from x -> y, x -> a and y ->
z) or graph is allowed too by a special linking syntax (like x -> y, x -> a, y
-> z, z -> a)?

------
closed
Even though these mindmaps are very simple, and basically re-arranging a table
of contents, there's something deeply satisfying about having a bit of spatial
layout.

~~~
ice109
only if the structure encodes something. in general it doesn't

------
siproprio
That is very interesting, but I think that the main purpose of making a
mindmap is really that you study the subject while making one.

~~~
rcthompson
I have a use case for which this would be very nice that isn't studying or
outlining. Baiscally, I'm testing several biological pathway databases, each
containing several pathway collections, each containing many pathways, each
containing many genes, using each of several statistical methods, and I want
to present the results of running every test on every pathway in every
database, as well as present the results for the individual genes within each
pathway, and I want these results to be easy to browse. A foldable,
hierarchical tree structure is the perfect vehicle for this.

I've implemented my own simple script for this, but this program looks a lot
better.

Example (exported to HTML from Freemind):
[https://darwinawardwinner.github.io/resume/examples/Salomon/...](https://darwinawardwinner.github.io/resume/examples/Salomon/Pathways/Pathway%20Analysis%20Example.html)

~~~
siproprio
Well, this package is more useful than I thought then!

------
stewbrew
Why would you want to implement such a thing in R and not use a decent
programming language. I'm an heavy R user myself but I'd never use R for
anything but statistics, for which it is ok.

~~~
hhmc
One would assume familiarity of language to the author.

~~~
closed
also, maybe the people they interact with tend to use R, so writing it in that
language might give more immediate traction / feedback.

